# G-Form Pro-X knee pads review



## mmmotornutz (Jun 26, 2012)

Been using them for years. It has protected my knees and elbows in crashes - I know they work as advertised. Comfortable and barely noticeable even in 90 degree days.


----------



## Vermontrider (Dec 20, 2013)

I love these knee pads! I have crashed hard on sandstone with them and knees came out unscathed!


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

Glad to see they brought the XXL size back, Rode with these for years and they are super comfy, but when they switched to the newer "articulated" design instead of the simple sleeve, they stopped producing the XXL size, My first set died and I have since switched to Troy Lee's, if those over fail me, I may go back to G-Form.


----------



## grapes (Apr 21, 2017)

I upgraded to the new version of the pro-x last week after 3.5 years of use with my original pads. Newer version is a nice improvement.

The new ones have a lighter fabric on the back and are thicker and cover more surface area than the older version.They don't move/fold as much as the originals did for me.

The increase in protection worked in my favor during their inaugural wear on a muddy day at Tiger Mountain. Had a few wipeouts on Predator that left me with a bruise on my leg that lines up exactly with the bottom edge of the pad, but my knees escaped totally unscathed.

Definitely recommend!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Key to making these last, is how you put on/take off. Turn them inside out and slide them up leg. Unfold. Removal is reverse...


----------

